# Turtle Earring Holder



## maclupton (Dec 27, 2012)

Last week my family was in Hawaii. My girlfriend stumbled upon a carved bowl of a turtle that she could keep her jewelry in. She told me that she would rather me make one for her, so for christmas I surprised her with a small little turtle. It is made from 2inch mahogany and hand gouged. It seemed to be simple but took a while to gouge and sand and finish. Overall I am pretty happy with it and so is she. Some minor flaws, but nothing too major. Sorry for only one picture, but the others are too large :/

[attachment=15244]


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 27, 2012)

maclupton said:


> Last week my family was in Hawaii. My girlfriend stumbled upon a carved bowl of a turtle that she could keep her jewelry in. She told me that she would rather me make one for her, so for christmas I surprised her with a small little turtle. It is made from 2inch mahogany and hand gouged. It seemed to be simple but took a while to gouge and sand and finish. Overall I am pretty happy with it and so is she. Some minor flaws, but nothing too major. Sorry for only one picture, but the others are too large :/


What island did they visit?


----------



## maclupton (Dec 27, 2012)

Oahu


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 28, 2012)

Well good for you. Nice gift. It's projects that like this that get you dreaming about what is possible. Next thing you know you'll be carving Turtles. I like turtles.


----------



## Caldwell (Feb 25, 2013)

Very well done, simplicity is very often in my experience more lovely than complicated, and this just proves that theory further. Great job.


----------

